# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  نصب SQL Server 2008R2 روی ویندوز 8

## Arashdn

سلام دوستان
وقتی میخوام SQL Server2008R2 رو روی ویندوز 8 نصب کنم میگه که این برنامه با ویندوز 8 هماهنگی نداره
اینطور که گشتم گویا باید از سرویس پک 1 و بالاتر استفاده بشه
من یه ایمیج از دی وی دی دارم که هر دو نسخه 32 و 64 بیت SQL server توش هست
فایل سوریس پک 2 نسخه 64 بیت (ویندوزم 64 بیتیه) رو هم از سایت ماکروسافت دی ال کردم
چطوری میتونم این سرویس پک و ستاپ رو بزارم رو هم که موقع نصب ویندوز ارور نده؟
ممنون

----------


## Arashdn

یعنی هیچ کس نیست که راهنمایی کنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Arashdn

سلام
خودم پیداش کردم
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/petersad/arc...ack-1-sp1.aspx

----------


## minaalamshahi

من وقتی میخوام نصب کنم پیغام میده .netframework2,3,3.5 میخواد 
اما .netframework2,3 نصب نمیشه روی 8

----------

